# Private Hysteroscopy Needed North or South



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Girls, Just had a failed IVF cycle from abroad it was failure to implant so now I've been advised to have a hysteroscopy and am looking for any recommendations throughtout Ireland and if you know cost great if not just clinic or hosp details will be great.

Thankyou so much


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Blondie, 

My consultant was in Galway so I had hysteroscopy there. In the Bon Secour. Can't remember how much it cost as I have private health insurance. It was for investigation of fibroids which I had to have removed Jan. 2011 and then we proceeded with our treatment, DE IVF in IVI Valencia, Spain.

I would also highly recommend accupuncture. I'm not sure where you are in Donegal but I attend a fabulous acupuncturist in Letterkenny. Didn't have acupuncture for first cycle in Jun. and unfortunatley BFN but thankfully did for 2nd cycle in Nov and thankfully BFP.!! 

Sorry Im rambling but PM me if your interested.

Good luck on your journey.. Eggcited


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya, thats great you got your BFP congratulations  I'm in Fahan so bit of a trek to Letterkenny but I will keep it in mind and I'll def have a look at Galway, thanks for that


----------



## Mrs Ripple (Nov 1, 2011)

I went to the ulster independent clinic in Belfast, was seen by  Dr Stephen Dobbs and I must say he was brilliant, The first consultation with him was £150 I think then the actual test for approx £300 I think.  Can't remember the exact figures but that was a year ago and he still emails me to see if we have any luck.

All my tests were clear so I have unexplained infertility


----------

